# Corn and the story you guys arent gonna believe



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I'm fishing the GMR north of Dayton first off. With the family just carpin with corn and doughball. When I hook into what I think is a massive carp on 2 pcs of corn, 6' medium light rod, 12lb test with 20lb leader and a half shank #6 hook. When I see her tail and realize it's this.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice! Did you get a length or weight?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

VERY NICE....CONGRATS! 
What a surprise...bet that was a nice fight!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a day your son won't soon forget I'd bet!
Great catch! Congrats!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> So I'm fishing the GMR north of Dayton first off. With the family just carpin with corn and doughball. When I hook into what I think is a massive carp on 2 pcs of corn, 6' medium light rod, 12lb test with 20lb leader and a half shank #6 hook. When I see her tail and realize it's this.....


Man, Nice fish, Hey sent you a pm, Tom


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is my third this year north of Dayton that was 20+ lbs. She was 37lb. I almost shat when I saw that big meaty yellow tail in the water and realized it wasn't a huge carp...lol


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Another pic I just shrank


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice fish mt, great to get the kids out there.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow! A rare catch indeed from where you were fishing from!


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent catch...

The Great Miami River has lots of 30-40 pound flatheads...and there are folks who fish for them all the time with "the proper tackle and bait" and they surprise you!

I caught a 30 pounder on a night crawler, near Troy, in the middle of the day, in the same spot, I'd fish through the night with big chubs, suckers and bluegills and not get even a nibble.

I've never caught one fishing for carp but that must have been some battle.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the Coloration of the Shovelhead. CONGRATS

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, nice flattie!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That second picture is a terrifying fish, wow! I guess you can be as ugly as you want when you are on the top of the food chain


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice catfish! They always seem to show up when your are last expecting it!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice fish, but I was really Diggin the retro Peyton Manning jersey......LOL
Pretty sure I had the same one......



Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome catch!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to catch and better to have the family with you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if the fish would have tasted like chicken since it was eating bits of corn. Great catch! Bet that cat came close to weighing as much as your fishing buddy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder if you had some minnows pecking at the corn and he just could not resist himself! Im sure the way they can suck down a fish that it would have taken your corn and hook with it. Cool Fish!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> *I wonder if you had some minnows pecking at the corn *and he just could not resist himself! Im sure the way they can suck down a fish that it would have taken your corn and hook with it. Cool Fish!


 Or a 3 lb carp  
One Heck of a Nice Fish ! Congratulations


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> I wonder if you had some minnows pecking at the corn and he just could not resist himself! Im sure the way they can suck down a fish that it would have taken your corn and hook with it. Cool Fish!


Man, I have caught 2 saugeyes on corn while carping and wondered the same thing.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

I love to see fish that size from the Great Miami River. There are sections of excellent fishing water north of Dayton to the low head dam in Troy, with no land access, and can only be reached by boat.

The largest flathead from that area I've heard of this year is 45 pounds but I truly believe there are bigger fish that have never seen a fishing hook in some of the limited-access areas, with deep water and tons of cover.

Most of the ones I've heard of were caught by fisherman targeting other species.

I caught a 1 1/2 pounder this spring so that tells me they are reproducing.

12 pounds is my biggest flathead from that stretch of water this season but I hope to see one much bigger than that before the middle of October.


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice Flathead Man!


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

She was no doubt chewing on the corn. The hook was a half shank #6... It was imbedded in its mouth teeth pads.... The boney plates on the jaws. Which is the only reason it stayed hooked on such a small hook. I had chummed corn the past few days there. And was fishing vanilla soaked kernals.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

And yes..... My throwback Manning Vols jersey is the bomb !!! Go Vols !!!!


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't forget the Oakland Raiders hat too !!! Raider till I die !! Lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Terrific catch !! That's a MONSTER!


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

That's awesome! Something those kids will never forget. I have to think it was after something eating the corn. But that's part of the beauty of fishing you just never know.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

They are opportunistic feeders led by smell. During a cold front.... I think she was just being lazy drawn in by the smell of the chum and munching on a sweet easy meal. It wasn't a hard bite. One or two little bumps and then I just noticed tension on the line and set the hook.


----------

